#  Krankenpflege >   Gute Pflege? Schlechte Pflege? >

## michmay

Hallo Zusammen! 
Denkt mal an Euren letzten Krankenhausaufenthalt zurück.  
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie zufrieden (oder auch nicht) Ihr mit der Arbeit des Pflegepersonals wart? 
Was hätte anders laufen können oder was ist besonders gut gelaufen?
Was habt Ihr für Wünsche an die Krankenschwestern und Pfleger? 
Freue mich auf interessante Beiträge!  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha, 
absolut genial fand ich auf einer chirurgischen Station der Uniklinik Innsbruck, dass uns Patienten allabendlich Rücken und Schultern massiert wurde  :s_thumbup: . Anderswo hatte ich das noch nie erlebt - leider. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## michmay

Naaa das nenn ich doch mal Service.  :bravo_2_cut:  
In unserem Hause werden die Patienten 3x täglich mit einem Frischegel eingerieben, aber auch nur die, die wirklich immobil sind oder es wünschen. Das dient eher zur Pneumonieprophylaxe.  :Zunge raus:  
Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, steht ja für Dich, Angie, diese Woche auch noch ein Krankenhausaufenthalt bevor (der langersehnte Port-Termin). Ich drücke Dir dafür die Daumen und werd mal an Dich denken.  :s_thumbup:  
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Danke Micha, 
ja, morgen früh reise ich wieder ein. Werde den Schwestern und Pflegern dieses Mal gaaanz besonders genau auf die Fingerchen schauen.   :b_wink:  
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Ich wünsch dir für deinen Aufenthalt alles gute und drück dir die Daumen, dass alles reibungslos verläuft *toitoitoi*  :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Monsti, 
viel Spass  :a_plain111:  im KH und las Dich nicht untergriiiiege. 
Aber ich hab eine Bitte, achte nicht so auf die Schwestern und die Pfleger  :t_thumbdown:   :h_hit_3:   :kick: ,  *ACHTE AUF DICH !* 
Grüßle und einen schönen Aufenthalt im KH
Obelix1962

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Ich drück dir auch ganz ganz fest die Daumen für deinen Termin morgen.
Wann kommst du denn wieder? 
ich schick dir ein dickes Kraft-, Energie- und gute-Gedanken-Paket

----------


## Monsti

Hallo, Ihr Lieben, ich danke Euch!!!  :f_05blow_kiss:   :shy_flower:  
Bis bald wieder und liebe Grüße!
Angie

----------


## Küken

Ich wünsch dir auch noch alles alles Gute und Liebe...  
Ich selbst war eigentlich immer zufrieden mit der Pflege. Kann mich nicht beklagen... 
In der Frankenwaldklinik, wie auch im Klinikum Kulmbach!  
Lg Küken

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Micha, 
nun, nach meinem letzten Spitalsaufenthalt ist mir eine Sache aufgestoßen, die ich nicht so toll fand: 
Ich bat zur Nacht um ein Schmerzmittel und kriegte sodann von einer jungen Schwester eine Tablette überreicht. Ich fragte, was das denn für ein Mittel sei, worauf sie antwortete: "Ihr Schmerzmittel". Ich daraufhin: "Schon klar, aber *was für eines?*". Die Schwester: "Dös passt scho." Ich nochmals: "Welches Schmerzmittel?" Sie sagte, es sei Naproxen, worauf ich sagte: "Seh'n Sie, deshalb frage ich, das Zeug vertrage ich nämlich nicht, bitte geben Sie mir Novalgin-Tropfen." Sie wieder: "Wir geben aber immer Naproxen, da hat sich noch keiner beschwert." : :Smiley:  
Hätte die junge Frau nur einen Blick in meine Kurve geworfen, hätte sie dort gelesen, dass ich keinerlei NSAR vertrage. Ich fand diese Diskussion jedenfalls ziemlich überflüssig ... 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie! 
Diese Geschichte ist echt ärgerlich. Und sie hätte für dich auch sehr unangenehm ausgehen können,wenn du nicht gefragt hättest und auf Antwort bestanden!
Sowas sieht man in der Prxis leider immer wieder, dass Krankenschwestern zu ungenau in die Kurven schauen. Und das, wo solche Informationen meist mit dickem rotem Stift auf der ersten Seite der Patientenkurve stehen (meine bisherige Erfahrung), also schlecht zu übersehen sind.
Hoffentlich hat die Schwester dir dann doch noch etwas anderes gebracht daraufhin!? 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Julia, 
klar, das Mädel gab mir dann das Passende. Diese Schwester ist ja auch eine richtig Nette, aber halt noch sehr unerfahren. Nichtsdestotrotz ist ein solcher Vorfall ziemlich überflüssig - wie gesagt: Da ich ganz frisch operiert war, musste sie als Nachtschwester damit rechnen, dass ich ein Schmerzmittel für die Nacht brauche. Ein Blick in die Kurve hätte genügt, um diesen Fauxpas zu verhindern, denn dort stand's in der Tat groß und breit, mit Marker verdeutlicht: "Im Bedarfsfall Novalgin 25-30 Tropfen (NSAR-Intoleranz)" - selbst gesehen. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie! 
Gut, das hört sich freundlicher an, wie dein letztes Schreiben.  :Zwinker: 
Trotzdem unnötig, da hast du recht!
Ich hab mir angewöhnt, weil ich selber manchmal misstrauisch bin, Medikamente immer mit Erklärung, was ich da bringe, abzuliefern bei Patienten. Die meisten finden das auch ganz gut, nur manche sagen: weiß ich doch! Ist ja immer das Gleiche. 
Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht!
Julia

----------


## eviwag

Legende von der Erschaffung der Krankenschwester 
Als der liebe Gott die Krankenschwester schuf, machte  
er bereits den sechsten Tag Überstunden.  
Da erschien ein Engel und sagte: Herr, Ihr bastelt aber 
 lange an dieser Figur! Der liebe Gott antwortete:  
Hast Du die lange Liste spezieller Wünsche auf der  
Bestellung gesehen?  
Sie soll als Mann und Frau lieferbar sein, wartungsfrei  
und leicht zu desinfizieren, aber nicht aus Plastik, sie  
soll Nerven wie Drahtseile haben und einen Rücken,  
auf dem sich alles abladen lässt, dabei aber so zierlich, 
 dass sie sich in viel zu kleinen Dienstzimmern wohlfühlen 
 kann. Sie muss fünf Dinge zur gleichen Zeit tun können  
und soll dabei immer noch eine Hand frei haben.  
Da schüttelte der Engel den Kopf und sagte: Sechs  
Hände, das wird kaum gehen! Die Hände machen 
mir keine Kopfschmerzen, sagte der liebe Gott,  
aber die drei Paar Augen, die schon das Standardmodell  
haben soll: ein Paar, das nachts durch alle Wände sehen 
kann, damit eine Nachtwache zwei Stationen betreuen 
kann, ein zweites Paar im Hinterkopf, mit dem sie sieht, 
was man vor ihr verbergen möchte, was sie aber  
unbedingt wissen Muß, und natürlich das eine hier vorn, 
mit dem sie einen Patienten ansehen kann und ihm 
bedeutet: Ich verstehe Sie und bin für Sie da, 
ohne dass sie ein Wort sprechen muss. 
Der Engel zupfte ihn leicht am Ärmel und sagte: 
Geht schlafen Herr, und macht morgen weiter. 
 Ich kann nicht, sagte der liebe Gott.  
Ich habe bereits geschafft, daß sie fast nie krank  
wird, und wenn, dann heilt sie sich selber; sie 
kann begreifen, daß zehn Doppelzimmer  
40 Patienten bedeuten kann, aber zehn Stellen  
oft nur fünf Schwestern sind; sie hat Freude an einem 
Beruf, der alles fordert und schlecht bezahlt wird, 
sie kann mit Schaukelgeschichten leben und kommt  
mit wenigen freien Wochenenden aus  
Der Engel ging langsam um das Modell der  
Krankenschwester herum: "Das Material ist zu weich, 
seufzte er. Aber dafür zäh, entgegnete der liebe 
Gott. Du glaubst gar nicht, was es alles aushält! 
Kann sie denken?  Nicht nur denken, sondern 
auch urteilen und Kompromisse schließen, sagte 
der liebe Gott. 
Schließlich beugte sich der Engel vor und fuhr mit dem 
Finger über die Wange des Modells. Da ist ein Leck, 
sagte er. Ich habe Euch ja gesagt, Ihr versucht zu viel 
in das Modell hineinzupacken.  Da ist kein Leck, 
das ist eine Träne!  Wofür ist die? Sie fließt bei  
Freude, Trauer, Enttäuschung, Schmerz und Verlassenheit, 
sagte der liebe Gott versonnen,  
die Träne  die Träne ist das Überlaufventil!  
ein kleiner denkanstoss 
lg eveline

----------


## Steinlaus

Schlechte Pflege bedeutet für mich eine Gefährdung des Patienten, und solange ich die mir gegebenen strukturellen Bedingungen dahingehend komplett ausreizen kann das es dem Patienten zumindest nicht noch schlimmer geht, sprich er eine Pneumonie, einen Dekubitus etc. dazu bekommt (und selbst 2-stündl. Lagern ist utopisch bei uns) sehe ich meine Pflege nicht als schlecht an.

----------


## günni

dazu mal mein eindruck, 
aus einem klinikum mit einer HNO station, in der ich als ms kranker elektro-rollstuhl-fahrer im letzten frühjahr 10 tage zur infus. therapie war (hatte nen massiven hörsturz).....muss dazu sagen: 
bin wohl ca 1982 das letze mal "etwas länger" in nem kh gewesen (war ne meniskus-op) 
und muss schon sagen, dass man auf selbsbestimmte e-rolli fahrer ÜBERHAUPT NICHT eingerichtet ist..bzw. war und das SOWOHL di ärzte als insbes. das pflegepersonal "WIE EIN AUFGESCHEUCHTER HÜHNERHAUFEN" ständig herumrannte...und, min 2 stunden täglich unnötige protokolle schrieb....ne, ins KH kriegt mich so schnell niemand mehr... 
günni

----------


## günni

beitrag war doppelt, hab gelöscht! 
günni

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Steinlaus,  seit wann gehört denn Metamizol zu den NSAR? Es ist vor allem ein Analgetikum, ohne besondere entzündungshemmende Wirkung, welche ja gerade die NSAR auszeichnet. Wenn es nur um "nicht steroidal" geht, müsste man ja auch die Opioide zu den NSAR zählen ...  :Zwinker:    Ob eine Pflege gut oder schlecht ist, hängt natürlich auch von den Möglichkeiten des Pflegepersonals ab. Eine noch so gute Pflegekraft kann keine gute Pflege liefern, wenn die Zeit fehlt. Einen Patienten interessiert das aber wenig, der stellt halt bestehende Defizite fest, und defizitäre Pflege ist nun mal schlechte Pflege.  LG Angie

----------


## Nekrosius

Nanana, wer wird denn da die armen überforderten  :yes_3_cut:  Schwestern überwachen wollen ? Bin selbst ein Bruder (früher mal im Altenheim), muß aber sagen das ich von Krankenhäusern garnichts halte. Unsere Patienten sind fast grundsätzlich mit Druckgeschwüren  :angry_hair: an den üblichen Stellen zurückgekommen weil sie im Krankenhaus nicht richtig oder auch garnicht gelagert wurden.. Ich weiß ja das die da auch total unterbesetzt sind usw... kenn ich ja alles selber... aber im Krankenhaus hab ich manchmal schon das Gefühl, dass die da faul sind bzw. sie haben nicht so einen Bezug zu den ständig wechselnden Patienten ---> müßen aber trotzdem zusehen das sie wenigstens das nötigste auf die reihe kriegen...

----------


## whirlpool

Hallo zusammen, gerade las ich diesen artikel und erinnerte mich, als ich zur operation "gefahren" wurde. 
2 krankenschwestern begrüßten mich, lockerten die rollen am bett und ab gings über diverse flure und gänge. während dieser zeit unterhielten sich die beiden miteinander, als würden sie einen aktenstapel ins archiv verfrachten. ick kam mir vor, als wäre ich gar nicht existent. bestimmt wars nicht böse gemeint, aber gefallen hat es mir nicht.

----------


## spokes

Ok, das ist nun wirklich viel Text  :Grin:   
Kurzfassung: Himmel und Hölle sind eng einander...   
Prolog: 
Am 8.6. fing das Drama an.  
 Sturz vom Rad und das Schlüsselbein war durch. Also ab ins Krankenhaus in die Chirurgie. Es wurde geröntgt und ein so genannter Rucksackverband angelegt. Den solle man ein paar Wochen tragen und dann ist alles gut. Hin und wieder Kontrolle, mehr muss man nicht machen.  
 Treu wie man ist, macht man das auch. Der Genuss von starken Schmerzmitteln stieg erst einmal reichlich an. Nach 1,5 Wochen wurde es dem Hausarzt zu heikel und schickte mich zum nächsten Chirurgen. Haben Sie Geduld, das wird schon wieder! Haben Sie noch genug Schmerzmittel? Aua. Das eine Schmerzmittel vertrage ich nicht mehr. Auf Tramal habe ich keine Lust, will davon nicht abhängig werden. Das neue Schmerzmittel hat die Wirksamkeit von etwas mehr als eine normale Kopfschmerztablette. Der eine Rucksackverband passte nicht mehr, also ein neuer her. Jetzt ist wenigstens das Tragen von dem Teil angenehmer. Die Nächte verbringe ich immer noch mit 1,5 -2h Schläfchen und maximal dreimal hintereinander. Wechselnd auf Sofa und im Bett. Jede Bewegung tut weh, die Bewegung ist massiv eingeschränkt.  
 Nach 4 Wochen an einem Freitag (ich war sehr häufig bei den Ärzten und verwies auf die Schmerzen), fing der 2. Chirurg auch an zu denken. Er wolle mal mit einem Kollegen sich über den Fall austauschen, evtl. solle man das doch vielleicht operativ stabilisieren. Nachmittags kam der erlösende Anruf vom Chirurg2, dass der Chirurg3 das am Mittwoch operieren würde, es würde ein Prevot Nagel gesetzt werden. Ich solle, wenn ich die OP wollte, am Montag in die Praxis von dem Doc kommen. 
 Natürlich stand ich am Montag Punkt 8h in der Praxis. Es wurden weitere Voruntersuchungen gemacht, ich habe mir den Doc angeschaut, als gut befunden und alle weiteren Termine geklärt. Nachmittags dann im Krankenhaus angerufen und das Narkosevorgespräch gemacht. Am Dienstag noch ein kurzer Anruf beim Chirurg3, letzte winzige Unstimmigkeiten klären.  
Kapitel 1 bis 104857845728727
 Am Mittwoch (9.7.) Vormittag hat mich die Warterei fast wahnsinnig gemacht. Morgens um 8h war Ende mit jeglicher Nahrungsaufnahme. Aber egal, hab eh kaum Hunger. Nur das nicht trinken dürfen ist blöd.  
 13h, das Taxi kommt. Bis zum Krankenhaus sind es gut 20min, die Zeit bis 14h noch für einen kleinen Spaziergang genutzt. Dann anmelden und das Club Med Bändchen bekommen (Strichcode auf so einem Armbändchen wie es die in den Clubs gibt) 
 Auf der einen Station gemeldet, zu einer anderen Station geschickt worden und von einem Drachen empfangen worden. Nennen wir den Drachen mal Schwester Rabiata. Sie brachte mich auf das Zimmer, gab mir Hemdchen, Strümpfe und so ein Pseudohöschen (urgs). Fertig gemacht und auf die OP warten. Die beiden Bettnachbarinnen bekamen dann Kaffee. Folter! Wir verstanden uns prächtig, lachten viel und die Schwestern waren beim Betreten des Zimmers immer irgendwie so grinsend  :Huh?: ? Hüstel, ok, man hat uns bis ins Schwesterzimmer (schräg gegenüber) gehört. Das fängt ja gut an.  
 Der Chirurg3 kam, wünschte einen guten Tag, erklärte noch einmal kurz den Ablauf und schon gab es das so genannte *******galpillchen. Leider wirkte die nicht. Gegen 16h wurde ich dann abgeholt. *Schluck* jetzt geht es los. Es ist ja schon ganz interessant, wie die OP Vorbereitungen so sind und wie ein OP so ausschaut. Ich hätte da dankend drauf verzichtet. Dann wurde die Atemmaske einem aufgedrückt, Atemnot und Panik setzte ein und weg war ich.  
 2h später war ich schlagartig hellwach vor starken Schmerzen und Atemnot. XXXx, atmen Sie! Höre, wie im Hintergrund gesagt wird, wir haben einen Abfall der Sauerstoffsättigung. 
 Sage das ich starke Schmerzen habe und es wird Novalgin den Tropf gegeben. Wirkung = Null. Auch auf die Atemnot wird hingewiesen. Vom OP Bereich ins Bett verfrachtet worden und ich japste weiter nach Luft. Kopfteil hoch, irgendwie war ich dann auf dem Zimmer und konnte mein Spray nutzen. Immerhin wurde die Atemnot weniger. Der Schmerz war immer noch sehr stark. Es wurde in den Tropf nach gespritzt. Es wird gleich besser! Leider nicht. Ich lag da, rang nach Luft, die Tränen und der Schweiß lief mir in Strömen runter. Meine Körperhaltung war total verkrampft. Meine Bettnachbarin klingelte für mich wieder die Schwester her. Schwester Rabiata kam, beschaute sich das, meinte nur lapidar: Sie haben alles bekommen, was Sie bekommen können! und haute wieder ab. Ich ging vor- und rückwärts durch die Hölle. Ich merkte jeden einzelnen Bruchstück vom Knochen, Muskeln, Sehnen, die an einer neuen Stelle waren. Der Bruch vorher tat ja schon sehr weh, aber das war eine neue Dimension an Schmerz. So verging Stunde um Stunde. Die Bettnachbarin raunzte immer wieder die Schwestern an, dass dies doch nicht normal sei. Es wurde nichts getan.  
 Nach endlosen 3h war Schichtwechsel und die Nachtschwester kam. Mein Bettnachbarin erklärte was los ist, die Schwester schaute mich kurz an und sagte: ich mach da mal was Gutes fertig! Eine Zeit später (ich hatte kein Zeitempfinden mehr) kam sie wieder und sagte zu mir, sie hätte nun den richtig guten Stoff. Sie legte den Tropf an und lies erst einmal eine größere Menge durch. Eine wohlige Wärme, Ruhe, Schmerzfreiheit machte sich breit. Nach 2-3min (wie man mir am nächsten Tag sagte) lag ich grinsend, entspannt und schmerzfrei im Bett. Die Dosierung wurde reduziert. Ich weiß nicht, was es war, aber es war geil, den fliegenden Pandabärchen zu zugucken.... An die Nacht kann ich mich nicht mehr wirklich erinnern, nur kleine Details kann ich mich erinnern. So taten die kurzen Armberührungen gut und das vorsichtige Wechseln des Eisbeutels auf der Schulter. Schlafen war trotz oder wegen dem Trip nicht wirklich möglich. Mitten in der Nacht war dann der Tropf durch. Morgens gab es dann über einen anderen Tropf noch einmal ein neues Schmerzmittel, welches wirkte.  
 Mittags nach der Visite wird der venöse Zugang entfernt. Tagsüber hatte ich lange Zeit von den Schmerzen noch Ruhe, nur mein Kreislauf war nicht wirklich da. Aufstehen hieß gleich umkippen, die Schwestern waren auf dem Flur genervt, da es anscheinend sehr vielen so ging. Mir kippen heute alle Leute um hörte man öfters. Nachmittags war ich dann soweit, das ich immerhin im Bett sitzen konnte. Die Schmerzen kamen wieder. Also geklingelt und wer kam? Klar, Schwester Rabiata. Ich sagte, das ich Schmerzen hätte. Sie haben doch schon 4 Portionen Schmerzmittel bekommen? Das habe ich nicht! Ich habe heute noch kein einziges Schmerzmittel bekommen! Meine Bettnachbarin erklärt ihr, das ich Recht habe. Sie bringt mir widerwillig eine Portion Novalgin. Die Wirkung? Wie am Vortag. Gleich Null. Aber man ist ja tapfer und sagt sich, ach, das wird gleich besser. Also hocke ich in Schonhaltung auf dem Bett. Mein Gesichtsausdruck muss Bände gesprochen haben. Meine Nachbarin bearbeitet mich, wieder Bescheid zu sagen. Nach einer Stunde bin ich dann soweit. Schwester Rabiata kommt, hört sich das an und macht mir den Vorwurf, das sie nichts dafür könne, das ich die gängige Schmerzmittel nicht vertrage. Ich werde langsam sauer und sagte, das ich nicht wüsste, was es alles gibt und ich es sicherlich auch nicht toll finden würde, so viele Sachen nicht zu vertragen. Sie dampft wieder ab und sagte, sie wolle sich drum kümmern.  
 Ich versuche, etwas vom Abendbrot runter zu würgen. Selbst kleine Reiterchen (Blöckchen vom Brot geschnitten) sind unendlich viel.  
 Schwester Rabiata kommt mit einer Spritze wieder. Sie habe mit einem Anästhesisten telefoniert und er meinte, das solle in den Muskel gespritzt werden. Legen Sie sich doch bitte einmal auf die rechte Seite! Wie bitte :Huh?:  Ich soll mich auf die frisch operierte Seite legen? Wie soll das bitte gehen? Ich bin vor Anstrengung schon schweißgebadet, wenn ich mich gerade hinlege und ich kann mich gerade mal eben so halb auf die linke Seite legen! Ja gut, dann muss das so gehen! So ein Trampel... Sie spritzt das Zeug fachmännisch und schwirrt wieder ab. 
 Ich merke, wie es mir irgendwie komisch wird. Es dreht sich alles leicht, mir ist schummerig. Ach, das ist sicherlich nur der Kreislauf vom wieder aufsetzen... Also weiter mit dem Kampf Schnitte Brot essen. Nach einiger Zeit kapituliere ich. Ich muss mich hinlegen. Obwohl es um die 30°C im Raum hat und es sehr schwül ist, wird mir immer kälter. Die dicke Decke ist gerade mal gut genug, es könnte ruhig dicker sein. Das Pflegepersonal verteilt schon einfache Laken und wundern sich. Mir wird übel, ich habe kein Zeitgefühl mehr. Also hinsetzen und mal einen Schluck Wasser trinken. Meine Nachbarin (was hätte ich die ersten beiden Tage ohne sie bloß gemacht) klingelt, da meine Augen alles andere als geradeaus gucken. Es wird kurz hektisch um mich rum, schnell hinlegen, Beine hoch in die Schocklage, immerhin ist es nicht die Schwester Rabiata. Ich friere. Mir ist schlecht. Ich bekomme ganz vorsichtig einen neuen Eisbeutel für die Schulter gelegt, einen mit Pfefferminzöl betäufelten kalten Lappen auf die Stirn (eine Wohltat!!). Der Blutdruck ist deutlich erhöht. Der Puls rast. Speischale und Tücher sind in Reichweite. Ich werde apathisch, mir ist alles egal. Sobald ich die Augen schließe, erscheinen Horrorfiguren. Augen geöffnet, bewegt sich alles. Leichte Panik macht sich bei mir breit, soweit ich dazu noch in der Lage bin. Die Nachtschwester schaut sich das kurz an, hört es und ruft sofort den Arzt. Der kommt, hört sich das draußen bei der Schwester an, kommt rein, fragt mich noch mal. Ich habe nur wenig Kraft. Ist mir ist so übel... Der Blutdruck ist immer noch weit oben. Es wird als allergische Reaktion erkannt. Ich bekomme wieder einen venösen Zugang, Ringerlösung, Fenistil und Vomex bekomme ich mit, das man mir das verabreicht (ob da noch was zur Beruhigung gegeben wurde, kA). Die Tatsache, dass der Arzt schon schaut, wie man das Bett am schnellsten aus dem Zimmer bekommt (meine Sporttasche steht drunter, da diese nicht in die winzigen Schränkchen passen), ist kurzzeitig nicht wirklich beruhigend, obwohl er sonst sehr souverän und beruhigend wirkt. Ich werde unendlich müde, ich traue mich nicht, die Augen zu schließen, habe Angst vor den Horrorfiguren. Der Doc erklärt mir, dass dies eine Nebenwirkung vom Fenistil wäre und man ruhig schlafen könnte. Ich mache die Augen zu und es breitet sich über mich eine schwarze Decke aus und ich falle in einen tiefen, traumlosen Schlaf. Irgendwie bekomme ich halb mit, wie immer ein kalter Akku auf der Schulter liegt, der Lappen auf der Stirn immer frisch ist und ich fühle mich nie wirklich alleine. Irgendwann in der Nacht werde ich wach, die Nachtschwester ist sofort da, fragt, wie es geht. Da es besser geht werde ich vom Tropf befreit.  
 Am nächsten Morgen wache ich auf, als ob nichts gewesen wäre. Ich und alle anderen sind darüber sehr froh. Auf so eine Nacht kann ich wirklich verzichten. Meine Bettnachbarin schwärmte mir vor, was für ein gut aussehender Arzt und Pfleger da gewesen waren. Na toll, da war mal endlich was für das Auge da gewesen und ich bekomme alles nicht mit... Sie meinte auch noch, dass die Nachtschwester sehr, sehr häufig da gewesen ist.  
 Am nächsten Tag wird besprochen, welches Schmerzmittel ich überhaupt noch nehmen kann. Es ist langsam nicht mehr einfach, da Novalgin, Ibuprofen, Dicolfenac, Aspirin, Dipidolor nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Ich schlage Tramal vor, da ich das halbwegs gescheit vertrage. Skeptische Blicke von Arzt und Schwester. Aber dem wird dann zugestimmt. Besser das als noch weitere Try and Error Versuche bzgl. der Verträglichkeit von Schmerzmitteln.  
 Danach geht es mir endlich besser. Die Schmerzen lassen nach und ich kann anfangen, mich zu bewegen. Nachts ist auch endlich an Schlaf zu denken. Alle sind neidisch auf meinen Schlaf. 9h? Kein Problem! Ok, es sind immer kurze Pausen dabei, aber so im Mittel kommt es hin.  
 Die restlichen 3Tage waren halt so, wie es ist, wenn man sich langsam erholt. Die Nachtschwester (besagte von der 2. Nacht) amüsierte sich hinterher über mein Schlafverhalten prächtig, da ich öfters quer im Bett lag und den warmen Kühlakku als Kuschelkissen nutzte. Ein großes Lob an die gute Frau, die uns (meine Nachbarin mit dem gebrochenen Knöchel und mich) so klasse in der Nacht immer mit frischen Kühlakkus versorgte. Auch war bei ihr die Schmerzmittelgabe kein Problem. Sie sah mich abends kurz an und meinte, das tut noch weh und fragte nur noch nach der Uhrzeit, wann ich es etwa brauchen würde. Wurde man dann um die Uhrzeit mit den Schmerzen wach, war sie einfach da und gab einem die Tropfen und den frischen Kühlakku. Das war immer echtes Timing. Man wurd wach, sortierte sich (wo bin ich,was bin ich usw) und zack, kam die gute Frau.  
 Montag mittag nach der Visite kann ich endlich das KH verlassen. 6 Tage waren lang genug, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, das zuerst 2-3 Tage angedacht waren.  
Epilog: 
Weitere 12 Wochen viele, viele Schmerzen gehabt. Erst in der Schulter, dann der Rücken durch die Schonhaltung auf der einen Seite und die Überlastung auf der anderen Seite.  
Vorgespräch zur Nagelentfernung
 Blöd sind die Aussagen von Ärzten während des Narkosevorgespräches (telefonisch, mussten das in 2 Etappen machen, weil einmal die Ärztin zum Einsatz weg musste) wegen der diversen Schmerzmittelunverträglichkeiten: 
 "Oh, da bleibt ja nichts mehr über"
 "Was nehmen wir denn da noch?"  
 "Wie, Tramal vertragen Sie? Das verträgt doch keiner?" 
 Ja, ich finde es selbst auch Mist! Ich habe es mir nicht ausgesucht.  
 Immerhin fand die Ärztin 1 auch nicht so lustig, was mir bzgl. der Schmerzen passiert ist. Da haben wir dann ein wenig drüber geredet. Hoffentlich gibt sie das weiter. 
Die Nagelentfernung am 30.9. war dagegen ein Kindergeburtstag.  
 Kurz vor der Op kam der Narkosearzt noch einmal zu mir und teilte mir mit, dass das mit der Schmerzbehandlung Postop nicht ganz so einfach wäre (ach??). Wie den Reaktion auf das Dipidolor gewesen wäre. Mir fuhr der Schreck durch die Glieder und habe gedacht, jetzt musste ganz ohne Schmerzmittel auskommen oder wieder diese üblen Nebenwirkungen. Aber dann sagte der Doc, das er Arcoxia gerne nehmen würde. Ob ich das kennen würde (nöö). Mittel gegen mögliche Nebenwirkungen sollen auch gegeben werden.  
 Um kurz nach 10h das LMA Pillchen (welches dieses mal wirkte) + die 2 Schmerzmitteltabletten (klein, vieleckig, grün), ich dämmerte dieses mal leicht weg, hach, ist das aufeinmal alles herrlich egal. Den Transport in den Op bekomme ich nicht wirklich mit. Im Vorbereitungsraum (warum sind dieses mal hier so viele Personen? huch, auch noch ein Oberarzt) wird einem alles erklärt was gemacht wird, ein paar kleine Scherze und ein wenig Ablenkung "wo wollen sie in den nächsten Urlaub hin?" Ich denke noch an das Tessin, jetzt mit den bunten Blättern, Traumstraßen und weg war ich ganz entspannt. Ganz entspannt aufgewacht, dem Hinweis des Atmens kam ich freiwillig nach. Nach der Op noch eine gute halbe Stunde (ab kurz nach 12h) im Aufwachraum (wegen dem Arcoxia, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe). Die Uhr ging da irgendwie in 5min Schritten  :Huh?: . Sehr nette Schwester dort. Noch kurz auf die Station (auch dort sehr nettes Personal), kurze Visite von Chirurg3 und einem Narkosearzt, dann konnte ich auch schon nach Hause. Der lustige Pillencocktail wirkt dieses mal bei mir, keine Schmerzen, total zugedröhnt (hach, das war alles so lustig und kompliziert an dem Tag, einfach geil!).   
Narbe sieht jetzt nach knapp 3 Wochen sehr gut aus. Seit der OP keine Probleme mehr.

----------


## Maggie

> Nanana, wer wird denn da die armen überforderten  Schwestern überwachen wollen ? Bin selbst ein Bruder (früher mal im Altenheim), muß aber sagen das ich von Krankenhäusern garnichts halte. Unsere Patienten sind fast grundsätzlich mit Druckgeschwüren an den üblichen Stellen zurückgekommen weil sie im Krankenhaus nicht richtig oder auch garnicht gelagert wurden.. Ich weiß ja das die da auch total unterbesetzt sind usw... kenn ich ja alles selber... aber im Krankenhaus hab ich manchmal schon das Gefühl, dass die da faul sind bzw. sie haben nicht so einen Bezug zu den ständig wechselnden Patienten ---> müßen aber trotzdem zusehen das sie wenigstens das nötigste auf die reihe kriegen...

 
Hallöchen, 
da kann ich ein Lied davon singen. In Krankenhäusern gibt es meist nur Personal das einen Job und keine Arbeit hat. Mit dem kleinsten Aufwand, das beste rausholen.
Wenn man als Patient oder Angehörige möglichst viel Geld für die Gemeinschaftkasse locker macht, dann plötzlich wird ein Patient der zuvor gar nicht versorgt wurde, gut versorgt.
Habe ich selber die letzten Wochen bei meinem Vater erlebt und könnte nur kotzen, sorry aber ist so, wenn ich an die vergangenen Wochen zurückdenke.
Ich möchte nicht nur schimpfen, es gab auch nettes und aufmerksames Personal, aber das war in der Minderheit.
Meinem Vater verweigerte man das Trinken mit der Aussage, dass er eine Lungenentzündung davon bekommen könnte. Als ich bei der Verlegung 50 Euro locker machte, wohlgemerkt für die Gemeinschaftskasse, sprang der unhöflichste Pfleger gleich auf und gab meinem Vater etwas zu trinken. Ich war so baff dass ich nichts mehr sagen konnte.
Genau dieser Pfleger sagte zu mir, als mein Vater vor Schmerzen stöhnte, die Schmerzen kämen nur vom Hirn. Am liebsten hätte ich ihn gegen das Schienbein getreten und gesagt, diese Schmerzen kommen jetzt auch vom Hirn. 
Ich könnte hier noch viel mehr erzählen, was so alles nach meiner Sicht falsch gelaufen ist, aber ich rege mich nur auf und mir kommen die Tränen, wie mein Vater noch die letzten Wochen vor seinem Tod leiden mußte. 4 Wochen lang ne, Sepsis, die von einem Defibrilator aus ging und dieser erst in der 4 Woche an seinem Todestag entfernt werden sollte. Leider war es da schon zu spät. 
Gruß Maggie

----------


## Christiane

> Ich könnte hier noch viel mehr erzählen, was so alles nach meiner Sicht falsch gelaufen ist, aber ich rege mich nur auf und mir kommen die Tränen, wie mein Vater noch die letzten Wochen vor seinem Tod leiden mußte. 4 Wochen lang ne, Sepsis, die von einem Defibrilator aus ging und dieser erst in der 4 Woche an seinem Todestag entfernt werden sollte. Leider war es da schon zu spät. 
> Gruß Maggie

 Oh Gott, das tut mir leid. Herzliches Beileid.

----------


## lucy230279

Ich schließe mich an, mein Beileid, Maggie

----------


## Maggie

Danke ihr Zwei für eure Anteilnahme

----------


## Purzel2910

Ich mache den Beruf nun fast 30 Jahre lang. Bis vor ca 8 Jahren war ich der festen Überzeugung, daß dies der "schönste Beruf der Welt ist. Das was ich nun erlebe, ist allerdings alles Andere als schön. Die Anzahl der Operationen hat sich mindestens verzehnfacht. Die Liegezeiten der Patienten haben sich mindestens um 50 % verkürzt. Das bedeutet, daß man ungefähr die doppelte Anzahl der Patienten in derselben Zeit hat. Der Verwaltungsaufwand und die Dokumentation sind ins uferlose gestiegen. Dafür arbeiten wir mit ehemals 24 Planstellen nun mit 10,5 Planstellen und es werden jede Menge Mitarbeiter aus Zeitarbeitsfirmen eingesetzt, die man nebenher noch einweisen muß. Die Klinikleitung verlangt daß jedem Besucher zu jeder Tageszeit Kaffee gekocht werden muß. - ( die stehen tatsächlich an der Küche in Schlangen an und fordern ungehalten ihren Kaffee, wobei Patienten die sich nicht äußern und alleine etwas trinken können liegen gelassen werden müssen, damit die Wünsche der Besucher erfüllt werden, denn wenn sich ein Besucher beschwehrt er habe keinen Kaffee bekommen, dann gibt es furchtbaren Ärger)- Das Ganze nennt sich dann " Lufthansa-Standard!"- Ich wünschte man würde mir für die Krankenpflege und die Versorgung der Patienten überhaupt noch Zeit lassen. Spätdienste alleine oder mit einer ungelernten Aushilfe, die sich nicht auskennt sind die Regel. Das Telefon geht im 2 Minutenabstand und und und.  Jede Schicht ohne Pause und nicht mal Zeit um ein Glas Wasser zu trinken- 10 Leute reden aufeinmal auf die Schwester ein. Wenn man nachhause kommt, fällt einem der Kopf auf den Tisch und man hat nicht einmal mehr Lust ans Telefon zugehen, oder noch ein privates Gespräch zu führen.  Hat man ein paar freie Tage, so geht garantiert das Telefon und man wird aus dem Frei zum Dienst zitiert. (nennt sich Dienstverpflichten- was es eigentlich in der Form nur im Kriegsfall bei der Bundeswehr gibt. ) So sieht die heutige Praxis und Krankenpflege aus! Die Patienten tun mir leid.-
Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich wie Abteilungen mit Suiten im Dubai-Stil gebaut werden, und 3 Hostessen laufen um einen Servicewagen herum, mit dem Süßigkeiten und Obst an die P-Patienten verteilt werden, inklusive der privaten Diabetiker. ( macht ja nichts, das Pflegepersonal stixt und spritzt dann einmal mehr).
= Das Ergebnis der Privatisierung der Klinken. Nun bin ich ja nicht nur Schwester, sondern auch schon mal Patient. Es ist zum gruseln und ich befürchte, das Gruseln wird kein Ende nehmen.

----------


## Purzel2910

Die Geschichten mit der " Gemeinschaftskasse" sind etwas das mir ganz übel aufstößt.-  Wenn ein Patient kommt und mir gleich zu Anfang Geld in die Hand drücken möchte, dann werde ich sogar stinkig. Ich bin Krankenschwester und kein "Kellner oder keine Bedienung." Die sog. Gemeinschaftskasse unserer Abteilung geht von uns unangerührt an die Kinderkrebshilfe. Mir ist auch keine Schwester oder kein Pfleger bekannt, der so einen Obulus bei der Aufnahme gutheißt.

----------


## Maggie

@Purzel habe keinen Kaffee als Besucher bekommen, habe mir selber ein Cola aus dem Automaten geholt. Zudem würde ich sowas nie erwarten, weil ich eben Besucher bin und kein Patient. 
War aber auch schon Patient in mehreren Krankenhäuser und die Versorgung war meist nicht gut. War froh dass ich meist schon 1 Tag nach der Op so mobil war, dass ich auf keine Schwester oder Pfleger angewiesen war, im Gegenteil habe älteren Mitpatienten meist geholfen, weil die wirklich auf Hilfe angewiesen waren. Manche können nicht mal das Essen das sie hingestellt bekommen selber zu sich nehmen, aber das interessiert wohl keinen.
Zudem habe ich das Geld nicht zu Anfang gegeben, sondern erst bei der Verlegung in die Herzklinik, aber wahrscheinlich war das der Fehler, sonst wäre mein Vater besser behandelt worden.
Zudem hätte ich meinem Vater nie etwas zu trinken gegeben da wir ja noch Hoffnung auf Genesung hatten und ich es nicht in Kauf genommen hätte, dass er an einer Lungenentzündung verstirbt, wie man uns zuvor erzählt hat. 
Und genau diese Aussage zuvor und anschließend die Gabe von einem Glas Wasser nach dem Obulus für die Gemeinschaftskasse, hat mich total schockiert.
Also keine Angst ich wollte niemand bestechen, aber den wahren Charakter dieses Pflegers hat man ja an seinem Verhalten erkennen können. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Purzel2910

Liebe Maggie!
Die Versorgung kann nicht gut sein, solange es kein Personal gibt, daß hierfür eingesetzt werden kann.
Wenn in einer Pflegeeinrichtung so geplant wird, wie es heutzutage der Fall ist, dann mag laut Statistik nur 10 % des Personals fehlen. Zugrundegelegt wird aber bei den Statistiken eine Berechnung, die zb. auf einer operativen Station eine Belegung von 90% anstrebt.( Diese Anstreben nach wirtschaftlicher Auslastung wäre ein gesondertes Thema wert.) An Wochenenden und Feiertagen wird nicht operiert. Dh faktisch müßten 104 Wochenendtage aus der Berechnung herausfallen, sowie die Feiertage( alternativ anders berechnet werden). Das tut es aber nicht! Über dem Daumen gerechnet wird also die Berechung an 120 Tagen ( 1/3 des Jahres ) verfälscht. Wenn du nun mit nur 10% Unterbesetzung planst, dann fehlen Dir unter dem Strich gut 20 bis 30 % des nötigen Personals für die Patientenpflege. Hört sich nicht besonders schlimm an.
In der Praxis jedoch heißt es, daß 20 bis 30% der Patienten praktisch OHNE Pflege sind. dh. eigentlich nur in dem Krankenhausbett herumliegen könnten ohne überhaupt eine Pflegeleistung zu erhalten. 
Und das sind bei einer 32 Bettenstation dann gut 8 bis 10 Patienten. Die Zahl muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Das was das Pflegepersonal abliefern kann, kann überhaupt nicht mehr gut sein. Das wird nur weggerechnet ! 
Du mußt Dir vorstellen in Deinem Job würde jeden Tag 20 - 30 % der Arbeit liegen bleiben müssen. Hinzu kommt, daß beim veralteten Versuch Pflege in Zeitwerte umzurechnen massive Fehler gemacht wurden. Da sind viele wichtige Aspekte überhaupt nicht in die Berechnung hineingeflossen sind. Ein Beispiel( unter vielen) : Eine Augenverätzung die 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr alle 15 Minuten gespült werden muß, existiert in diesem Katalog überhaupt nicht. Dafür gibt es keine gesonderten Zeitberechnungen und auch keine gesondertes Personal. Also zählen viele Arbeitgeber diese Zeiten überhaupt nicht. Von dieser damaligen Pflegebedarfspersonalrechung ist man eigentlich weil sie Unfug ist schon lange abgekommen. Nur hat man nichts Neues dafür entwickelt und so hält man sich ganz einfach an diese alten (unzureichenden)Zahlen. 
In einer Bäckerei sähe das zb. so aus: " Ich kann keine 20000 Brötchen verkaufen, wenn ich mit meiner Einrichtung und mit meinem Personal nur 12000 backen kann." Das würde jedem normalen Menschen sofort einleuchten. Nur bei der Pflege klappt das nicht. 
Bei den Arztterminen ist es dasselbe: " Alle Welt schimpft über die langen Wartezeiten auf Termine ( ich auch!)." Wir haben in Deutschland 94000 Arztpraxen,- aber 148000 Mitarbeiter der Krankenkassen, die diese Arbeiten abrechnen.-
Unser Gesundheitssystem ist alles andere als gut! Nur kommt keiner auf die Idee, daß das System marode ist, sondern es wird auf die Einzelnen abgeladen, die dieses System am Patienten umzusetzen haben. Die Leute in den medizinischen Berufen gehen sehr motiviert in diesen Beruf hinein und die stellen sich auch vor, daß sie da etwas ändern können. Aber sie kämpfen gegen Windmühlen. Setz Dich mal in eine Fabrik und schaff jeden Tag Dein Accortpensum nicht.- Dann sieht man ganz schnell, wie rasch man das Handtuch wirft und resigniert. Es nutzt nichts zu sagen: Die Pflege ist nicht gut, wenn das Problem an ganz anderer Stelle liegt.  
Die Privatisierung der Kliniken und Übernahme durch Gesellschaften hinter denen Aktiengesellschaften stehen, ist das Schlimmste, was den Patienten noch passieren konnte. Da geht es nun nicht darum, daß man mit seinen Ressourcen in den schwarzen Zahlen bleibt, sondern es muß für die Aktionäre auch noch genug Dividende erwirtschaftet werden. Auf wessen Knochen passiert das denn? Das Gesundheitssystem war bisher in der Form wie wir es mal hatten nicht mehr finanzierbar und soll nun auch noch Gewinne abwerfen? Leider darf ich nicht mal sagen, woran alles gespart wird. Unter dem Strich brüsten sich die Häuser : "Wir haben in 1 Jahr 20 Mio. Schulden des Hauses abgebaut, wird stolz verkündet." Ja, wie ist das wohl passiert und zu wessen Lasten? 
Wir haben schon lange reklamiert, daß viele Arbeiten in dem Zeitfenster in dem sie benötigt werden, nicht mehr leistbar sind.- Die Reaktion darauf ist: " Das muß!!!!"- Na toll,- ein Kamel geht auch nicht durch ein Nadelöhr, selbst wenn ich sage, " Es muß!".- Das ganze System ist als würde man einen lahmen Gaul prügeln. Ich bin im übrigen kein Mensch, der gegen Politik wettert oder sich gerne damit beschäftigt wo etwas im Argen liegt und meint er müsse für alles kämpfen.- Die Situation ist jedoch mittlerweile so, daß man nicht mehr drüber hinwegsehen kann. 
Du schilderst die Situation, wie Du sie vorgefunden hast oder empfunden hast.- Der Fehler ist, daß man dies am Verhalten einzelner Pflegekräfte festmachen möchte und pauschalisiert.- Sicherlich gibt es überall " gute und böse" Menschen und schwarze Schafe. Dennoch wird sich nichts ändern, wenn man auf den Esel einprügelt, der den Karren ziehen muß, solange man sich nicht darum kümmert, wer die Karre so voll gepackt hat, die der Esel ziehen soll.  
Wir müssen von dem Gedanken abkommen, daß Patienten Kunden sind! Es sind Menschen, die sich aus einer Ausnahme- oder Notsituation heraus an eine Klinik wenden, daß sie dort Hilfe erfahren sollen. Diese Hilfe bedeutet nicht, daß wir mit den Beiträgen, die wir in das Sozialsystem einzahlen Personal finanzieren, daß Kaffee an Besucher austeilt, oder damit 3 Hostessen sich an einem Wagen festhalten, mit dem an Privatpatienten Obst und Schokoriegel verteilt werden,-an Patienten die mit ihren eigenen Händen fähig sind sich ein Glas Wasser einzuschenken und dies dann auch auszutrinken. Keiner von denen die soetwas planen ist bereit, jemandem von diesen Service-Personal abzustellen, damit die Menschen wie Deinem Vater ein Glas Wasser hätten anreichen können oder stattdessen eine Planstelle mehr für die Pflege zu vergeben. Dein Vater, der nicht einmal selbstständig trinken konnte wird nicht in der Lage sein ellenlange Beschwerdeschreiben zu verfassen,- und für sich einzustehen. Der Besucher, der jedoch auf seinen Kaffee warten mußte, der macht mit so einem " Pillepalleschreiben" gleich Arbeit für 3 Stunden Berichte verfassen und die geht dann wieder von der Eß -und Trinkzeit Deines Vaters ab. 
Wir alle müssen endlich zur Besinnung kommen und umdenken!  
Wir haben 30 Jahre dafür gekämpft, daß es diese Ungleichbehandlung in den Kliniken nicht gibt, sondern daß jeder eine gleichgute Pflege erfahren soll und nun machen wir Rückschritte bis in die Steinzeit hinein. Das Gesundheitssystem war als Sozialsystem zu verstehen. Und unser Sozialsystem in Deutschland liegt nahezu brach.- Das sieht man nicht nur in den Krankenhäusern, sondern auch in den Schulen. Bei den Arztterminen ist es mittlerweile dasselbe. Versuch doch mal als Kassenpatient einen Arzttermin zu bekommen,- auch mit wichtigen Behandlungen.- 
Es liegt nicht am Einzelnen, der die Pflege ausführt,sondern am System und auch die Ausbildung der Krankenpflegeschüler  läßt zu wünschen übrig. Die Ausbildung war ein Thema, daß mir immer sehr am Herzen lag. Bis vor ein paar Jahren hab ich mir die Zeit genommen mit Schülern zu üben, wie es am eigenen Leib ist, wenn man als Aphasiker essen muß, was einem in den Mund geschoben wird, oder wenn man einen Teller vorgesetzt bekommt und man kann nichts sehen, aber die Pflegekraft geht einfach aus dem Zimmer. Heute sieht das so aus, daß ich als Praxisanleiter meinen Schüler 2 mal in der Zeit in der er eingesetzt ist zu sehen bekomme. Ich weiß nicht einmal wie der heißt, wenn ich seine Abteilungsbeurteilung schreiben soll. Es ist aber nicht so, daß Aufmucken etwas bringen würde. Man wird niedergeknüppelt, wenn man dagegen als Pflegepersonal etwas sagt. ( Und glaub mir, wenn ich diese Sätze an meinem Arbeitsplatz äußere, dann kann ich auch gleich meine Papiere nehmen und gehen.) Wir sind gerade dabei aus unseren Krankenhäusern Gesundheitsfabriken zu machen! Und die Posten der Leute, die die Macht hätten gegenzusteuern, werden absichtlich mit Menschen besetzt, die überhaupt kein Interesse haben dagegen etwas zu unternehmen.
Ein anderer sehr wichtiger Aspekt, der zur Mißlage in der Pflege führt ist  auch die Definition des Pflegeberufes. Welche Tätigkeiten gehören denn alles zur Krankenpflege? Hier besteht ein ratloses Loch.- Jeder Beruf definiert seinen Aufgabenbereich und erhält einen Tätigkeitskatalog. Dh. jeder Mitarbeiter kennt seine Aufgaben die er zu erfüllen hat und die sind in einem gewissen Rahmen begrenzt. In der Pflege sieht das so aus: Der Mensch, der die Wasserkästen liefert hat zuviel zu tun. Er kann sie nur noch mitten in den Weg vor den Aufzug schieben. " Kein Problem, kann das Pflegepersonal ja dort wegräumen und abholen. Die Leute die den Schweineeimer holen, schaffen den Weg bis zur Küche nicht, weil die zuviel zu tun haben. Geben wir diese Aufgabe doch dem Pflegepersonal. Das passiert nun in allen Gebieten, die mit der Klinikarbeit zu tun haben.- Betrifft das Müll abholen, Toilettenpapier austeilen durch die Putzfrau, Akten holen durch die Sekretärin und wenn ich das nun alles aufzählen wollte, was alles von den Abteilungen die nicht direkt am Patienten arbeiten auf die Pflege abgeschoben wurde, dann sind das alles nur immer kleine Tätigkeiten, die aber alle von der Zeit abgehen in der Dein Papa hätte etwas zu trinken bekommen können. Denn das bedeutet Krankenpflege, nicht dem Müllmann die Säcke nach vorne tragen. Wenn ich das alles aufzählen wollte, was diese Abteilungen in den letzten Jahren auf die Pflege abgeschoben haben, dann würde dieser Aritkel bis ins Uferlose lang werden. Alles was die anderen Abteilungen und auch die Ärzte nicht mehr schaffen wollen, wird dem Pflegepersonal zugeschoben. Und dies ist dann unter dem Strich das Ergebnis. Es liegt an allen Ecken und Kanten im Argen.
Allerliebste Grüße deine Christina

----------


## Sylvia

:angry_shut_up: EXIKOSE-eine sehr beliebte Diagnose für Patienten aus einem Heim!
Da ja die Bewohner keine Flüssigkeit in den Deutschen Heimen erhalten und nur im Bett liegen ,deshalb haben auch so viele Heimbewohner einen Dekubitus und sind unterernährt.Ich weiß gar nicht was ich eigentlich 8h in meinem Dienst gemacht habe?Gut Kaffee getrunken u.s.w.
Wenn ich so etwas in der Presse lese ,wird einen übel.Wie soll man auch 27 Bewohner mit 2 Pflegekräften in einem Dienst ,wo die Fachkraft meistens noch eine andere Etage zu versorgen hat,wie soll das ordentlich zu schaffen sein.Diese Misstände sind überall zu sehen und keiner möchte da was machen ,zumindest entsteht der Eindruck.
Am besten nicht alt werden und Krank!!!!!!!

----------


## spokes

aktuelle Klinik: 
Personal ist top! :bravo_2_cut:  die kümmern sich hervorragend um die Patienten. Sind immer für einen da und sind vor allem ausreichend viele. Für max. 21 Personen in der Frühschicht 3-4 Personen, in der Spätschicht 2-3 Personen und halt Nachts ist eine Person da.

----------


## das_bienchen

oh krankenhaus! Auch wenn ich mir jetzt den unmut einiger über den hals ziehe, finde ich es gibt stationen (als Lehrling sieht man viele) die kommen mit dem personalschlüssel aus gerade so und es ist nicht einfach aber das beste ist ich erzähle ein beispiel! zwei innere stationen im selben kh! auf der einen sagen wir zu 95 % schwestern und pfleger welche ihren job lieben und den pat helfen wollen auf der anderen bedeutend weniger! es beginnt schon im morgenritual waschen auf der einen station ich sag mal die gute... machen die lehrlinge die übergabe mit und alle beginnen dir grundpflege immer eine schwaester ein lehrling und ich muss sagen die pat wurden efektiver ordentlicher (weil zu zweit an nem 100kg par geht es immer besser) versorgt und wir waren schneller fertig wie in geschichte 2 jetzt die 2 station ich sag mal die schlechte! der lehrling kommt pünktlich 10 vor sechs wird losgeschickt zum waschen allein, wenn er glück hhat ist noch ein weiterer vorhanden der ihm beim drehen des 100kg pat hilft und seinen zu waschenden pat. kurz ligen lässt. gegen dreiviertel bzw. um sieben beenden die 3-4 schwetern ihre "übergabe" wobei die nachtwache bereits viertel ging! So das nur ein Beispiel!!! ps ich könnte die geschichte durch den ganzen tag weiterführen. und sie ist wirklich so gewesen! 
ich finde auch wenn es gemein klingt das viele krankensachwestern ihre berufswahl nochmal überdenken sollte!!! 
so und noch eins... deshalb libe ich die psychiatrie (ich arbeite in einer der größten deutschland ich glaub die 4. oder 5. größte) ich weis das die personaschlüssel anders gelagert sind aber trotzdem finde ich das es hier viel mehr personal gibt das mit herz arbeitet. klar es gibt über all nicht so "nette" aber irgendwie nicht so viele. 
ich weiß nicht wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll was ich denke! ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine! 
entschuldigt meine tippfehler meine maus ist grad aufgewacht und beschäftigt die mama!

----------

